# Lazio - Milan: 1 novembre 2015 ore 20:45. Tv Sky e Premium.



## Louis Gara (28 Ottobre 2015)

Il Milan ritorna in campo a Novembre, il primo del mese, per giocare contro la Lazio. I laziali sono reduci da una sconfitta contro l'Atalanta, mentre i rossoneri hanno battuto il Chievo in casa e cercano la terza vittoria consecutiva che manca ormai da tempo. Il Milan, attualmente a 16 punti, vincendo andrebbe a 19 e quindi a +1 dalla Lazio che ha 18 punti.

Il match si disputerà domenica 1 novembre alle ore 20:45 all'Olimpico di Roma.
Sarà possibile seguire la partita su Sky e Premium, in diretta.


----------



## de sica (28 Ottobre 2015)

Partita difficilissima. Tra l'altro hanno anche perso con l'atalanta quindi sicuro giocheranno con il coltello tra i denti. Il pareggio non sarebbe affatto male per la squadra che siamo, però, con un po' di intelligenza tattica, si potrebbe vincere.


----------



## kolao95 (28 Ottobre 2015)

Partita chiave. La vedo durissima, ma chissà..


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Ottobre 2015)

Mi accontenterei di un pareggio giusto senza fare le barricate


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Ottobre 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Il pareggio non sarebbe affatto male per la squadra che siamo, però, con un po' di intelligenza tattica, si potrebbe vincere.



Ne hanno vinte 7 su 7 in casa tra campionato ed europa league... non penso che basterà l'intelligenza tattica


----------



## Tic (28 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> vincendo andrebbe a 19 e quindi a +1 dalla Lazio che è 18esima.



errore(?)


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Ottobre 2015)

Tic ha scritto:


> errore(?)



Grazie, ho corretto! Era 18 punti, non 18esima


----------



## Tobi (28 Ottobre 2015)

Hanno qualcosa in piu di noi nel complesso, ma non sono irresistibili, oltretutto giocheranno il giovedi quindi potremmo sfruttare la partita infrasettimanale a nostro favore. Vincere sarebbe veramente un bel passo in avanti, anche perchè poi potremmo continuare a fare punti contro l'Atalanta in casa e risalire un pochino. Mah.. vediamo


----------



## de sica (28 Ottobre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ne hanno vinte 7 su 7 in casa tra campionato ed europa league... non penso che basterà l'intelligenza tattica



Hanno affrontato bologna, udinese, genoa, frosinone e torino. Va bene tutto, va bene che non siamo nulla di che, ma fin'ora hanno affrontato squadre scarse. Grazie al kaiser che hanno fatto bottino pieno


----------



## kolao95 (28 Ottobre 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Hanno qualcosa in piu di noi nel complesso, ma non sono irresistibili, *oltretutto giocheranno il giovedi* quindi potremmo sfruttare la partita infrasettimanale a nostro favore. Vincere sarebbe veramente un bel passo in avanti, anche perchè poi potremmo continuare a fare punti contro l'Atalanta in casa e risalire un pochino. Mah.. vediamo



Hanno giocato stasera, non giocano domani.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Ottobre 2015)

Non sento nulla di buono. Il che è un bene visto che col Napoli e la fiore mi sentivo carico.


----------



## koti (28 Ottobre 2015)

Gli scontri diretti noi non li vinciamo neanche per grazia divina.


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2015)

Molto tosta.


----------



## Tobi (28 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Hanno giocato stasera, non giocano domani.



ehm volevo dire che hanno giocato nell'ultimo periodo 1 turno infrasettimanale in piu, sembra poco ma puo fare la differenza


----------



## The Ripper (28 Ottobre 2015)

Ufficialmente la partita che può segnare la svolta.
Se vinciamo ci rilanciamo per le zone alte e troviamo fiducia battendo una diretta concorrente
Se NON vinciamo possiamo chiudere definitivamente il discorso Europa, a prescindere dal mercato di gennaio e da tutto il resto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Ottobre 2015)

partita difficilissima, accoglierei bene anche un pari


----------



## kolao95 (28 Ottobre 2015)

Il gol di Candreva che ci purga dai tempi di Allegri e che non ancora ha segnato in questo campionato non è neanche quotato.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Ottobre 2015)

firmerei per un pari...


----------



## Aron (29 Ottobre 2015)

La partita del salto di qualità, che da anni perdiamo.
Non m'aspetto nulla.


----------



## Milan7champions (29 Ottobre 2015)

Molto difficile, il problema e' reggere in difesa, 1 goal e' quasi sicuro che lo prendiamo,non mi aspetto nulla


----------



## MissRossonera (29 Ottobre 2015)

La vedo molto dura. Un pareggio mi andrebbe benissimo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (29 Ottobre 2015)

L'ultima volta che abbiamo fatto 3 vittorie di fila in che secolo risale?


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> L'ultima volta che abbiamo fatto 3 vittorie di fila in che secolo risale?



eh appunto anche per questa ragione va bene un pari


----------



## Arrigo4ever (29 Ottobre 2015)

Se per caso (non vedo altra spiegazione) dovessimo vincere con la Lazio, si aprono davanti a noi scenari che fino a due settimane fa non osavo nemmeno sperare.


----------



## Serginho (29 Ottobre 2015)

Non vedo perché ogni partita qualcuno debba uscirsene con "Questa è la partita della svolta!!111". Non lo è, il campionato è lungo e la squadra non ha la minima continuità né le risorse per svoltare. La sconfitta tra l'altro è molto probabile e la Lazio non è una grande, ma una squadra normale come tante altre, quindi pur vincendo non è che provi chissà cosa


----------



## 666psycho (29 Ottobre 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Non vedo perché ogni partita qualcuno debba uscirsene con "Questa è la partita della svolta!!111". Non lo è, il campionato è lungo e la squadra non ha la minima continuità né le risorse per svoltare. La sconfitta tra l'altro è molto probabile e la Lazio non è una grande, ma una squadra normale come tante altre, quindi pur vincendo non è che provi chissà cosa



la lazio è una squadra tosta e giochiamo fuori casa. Vincere non è la svolta, ma un buon segnale. Mica giochiamo contro l'atalanta o il torino


----------



## 666psycho (29 Ottobre 2015)

Parita da vincere assolutamente, sarebbe un bel balzo in classifica e vincere contro una possibile concorrente ai posti alti sarebbe importantissimo .


----------



## Serginho (29 Ottobre 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> la lazio è una squadra tosta e giochiamo fuori casa. Vincere non è la svolta, ma un buon segnale. Mica giochiamo contro l'atalanta o il torino



No, E' una squadra normale e discontinua, Atalanta e Torino sono squadrette. Vincere non prova nulla a livello generale, perché per raggiungere la Champions ci vuole ben altro. Ma capisco ci si entusiasmi, c'è gente che si è entusiasmata per le vittorie sudatissime con Sassuolo e Chievo, cioè non so se mi spiego


----------



## kolao95 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Non vedo perché ogni partita qualcuno debba uscirsene con "Questa è la partita della svolta!!111". Non lo è, il campionato è lungo e la squadra non ha la minima continuità né le risorse per svoltare. La sconfitta tra l'altro è molto probabile e la Lazio non è una grande, ma una squadra normale come tante altre, quindi pur vincendo non è che provi chissà cosa



Se vinci con la Lazio a Roma svolti, dai.


----------



## Serginho (29 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Se vinci con la Lazio a Roma svolti, dai.



Si poi magari la partita dopo perdi o pareggi con l'Atalanta, ma che vuoi svoltare. C'è bisgno di continuità in tante partite, non è mica una vittoria contro la lazietta che ti cambia la stagione. Siamo talmente rovinati che mò pure le vittorie contro squadrette sono viste come grandi risultati, quando dovrebbero essere il pane quotidiano


----------



## Kaladin85 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Non vedo perché ogni partita qualcuno debba uscirsene con "Questa è la partita della svolta!!111". Non lo è, il campionato è lungo e la squadra non ha la minima continuità né le risorse per svoltare. La sconfitta tra l'altro è molto probabile e la Lazio non è una grande, ma una squadra normale come tante altre, quindi pur vincendo non è che provi chissà cosa



Meglio questo atteggiamento di quelli che "perderemo di sicuro, X (inserire nome squadra a caso) contro di noi diventa il Barcellona".
La Lazio rimane comunque una squadretta che vive sulle spalle di Felipe Anderson e che l'anno scorso ha raggiunto la Champions non si sa con quale miracolo


----------



## kolao95 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Si poi magari la partita dopo perdi o pareggi con l'Atalanta, ma che vuoi svoltare. C'è bisgno di continuità in tante partite, non è mica una vittoria contro la lazietta che ti cambia la stagione. Siamo talmente rovinati che mò pure le vittorie contro squadrette sono viste come grandi risultati, quando dovrebbero essere il pane quotidiano



Cioé la Lazio è una squadretta? Ma fai seriamente? Ma poi una vittoria in un ambiente come quello dell'Olimpico contro una delle squadre di vertice sai che carica darebbe ai giocatori?


----------



## Serginho (29 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Cioé la Lazio è una squadretta? Ma fai seriamente? Ma poi una vittoria in un ambiente come quello dell'Olimpico contro una delle squadre di vertice sai che carica darebbe ai giocatori?



Vuoi negare lo sia? Vuoi veramente negare che la Lazio a livello internazionale sia robetta? Sono io quello che non è serio?


----------



## Serginho (29 Ottobre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Meglio questo atteggiamento di quelli che "perderemo di sicuro, X (inserire nome squadra a caso) contro di noi diventa il Barcellona".
> La Lazio rimane comunque una squadretta che vive sulle spalle di Felipe Anderson e che l'anno scorso ha raggiunto la Champions non si sa con quale miracolo



Innanzitutto io non ho detto perderemo sicuramente, ma ho detto prbabilmente. In seconda battuta non è un atteggiamento bensì una valutazione ragionata. Non è che siccome siamo tifosi allora dobbiamo dire cose non vere


----------



## kolao95 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Vuoi negare lo sia? Vuoi veramente negare che la Lazio a livello internazionale sia robetta? Sono io quello che non è serio?



Ma che c'entra il livello internazionale se stiamo parlando della Serie A? Ti assicuro tra l'altro che sia i media che i tifosi delle altre squadre pensano che la Lazio sia superiore al Milan quindi anche a livello di immagine sarebbe una grande cosa vincere all'Olimpico.


----------



## Serginho (29 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma che c'entra il livello internazionale se stiamo parlando della Serie A? Ti assicuro tra l'altro che sia i media che i tifosi delle altre squadre pensano che la Lazio sia superiore al Milan quindi anche a livello di immagine sarebbe una grande cosa vincere all'Olimpico.



I media e i tifosi considerano siano una grande cosa perché il Milan è derelitto da anni. Ma la Lazio resta una squadretta a livello internazionale e una squadra normale in serie A. E' discontinua e ha molti giocatori che non spostano gli equilibri, per non parlare poi dei trofei conquistati se vogliamo considerare il blasone


----------



## Milanforever63 (29 Ottobre 2015)

dove si firma per un pareggio ?


----------



## Kaladin85 (29 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma che c'entra il livello internazionale se stiamo parlando della Serie A? Ti assicuro tra l'altro che sia i media che i tifosi delle altre squadre pensano che la Lazio sia superiore al Milan quindi anche a livello di immagine sarebbe una grande cosa vincere all'Olimpico.



Ma la Lazio è una squadretta, e l'ha dimostrato in Europa (ma anche in campionato eh, ha poi due punticini più di noi).
Ha la fortuna di avere a disposizione un giocatore che da solo fa la differenza, mentre i nostri due (Menez e Balotelli) sono fuori.
Come organico non siamo inferiori.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Ottobre 2015)

Se ci fosse il colpaccio non dico che risolleverebbe le sorti della stagione ma quantomeno darebbe una notevole boccata di ossigeno e autostima.
Personalmente non dò mai molta importanza a queste statistiche delle vittorie consecutive in casa, capisco quando arrivano dal Bayern.. ma quando arrivano da squadre come la Lazio che prende ceffoni ovunque in trasferta, molto secondo me è solo frutto del caso.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se ci fosse il colpaccio non dico che risolleverebbe le sorti della stagione ma quantomeno darebbe una notevole boccata di ossigeno e autostima.



.
questa si sarebbe davvero importante vincerla,potrebbe dare una svolta specie se davanti perdono qualche punto.


----------



## Kaladin85 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Vincere serve per il morale, non tanto per la classifica.
Il campionato è talmente equilibrato che basta vincere tre partite di fila per scalare cinque o sei posizioni.
E' troppo presto per guardare la classifica, l'importante è rimanere ad una distanza accettabile dall'europa.
Per il nostro obiettivo (il terzo posto) il mercato di gennaio ed il girone di ritorno sono quelli che contano.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Ottobre 2015)

non vinciamo neanche se scende la madonna a farci il regalo... impossibile batterli .. sono più veloci tecnici e motivati dei 4 scappati di casa nella rosa del milan


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Ottobre 2015)

il gol di matri non è nemmeno quotato


----------



## admin (29 Ottobre 2015)

Naturalmente la Lazio è tutto fuorchè una corazzata ma noi dobbiamo ancora capire cosa siamo. E le ultime due vittorie, striminzite, in casa non possono assolutamente illudere.

Se vinciamo, forse, ci sarà la svolta. Se perdiamo, torna tutto come prima. 

Il pareggio non serve a niente.


----------



## Aragorn (29 Ottobre 2015)

La Lazio all'Olimpico fa sempre bene. Secondo me sconfitta quasi assicurata.


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> La Lazio all'Olimpico fa sempre bene. Secondo me sconfitta quasi assicurata.



anche per me, è difficilissima, poi col fatto che hanno perso ieri ancora peggio


----------



## Tobi (29 Ottobre 2015)

Anche perchè il trand di quest'anno è: Vinciamo con le piu scarse di noi, pareggiamo con quelle alla pari e perdiamo e anche di brutto contro le piu forti


----------



## Dany20 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Partita molto difficile. Loro non sono superiori ma esprimono un calcio migliore. Una vittoria sarebbe importante per il morale e per la classifica.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (29 Ottobre 2015)

Sarà dura...
Ma una botta di sedere potrebbe capitare ancora (come con il Sassuolo).
Non vedo alternative: giochiamo male, siamo lenti se non fermi, non abbiamo ancora trovato il modulo giusto, miha aveva promesso un 4 4 2 con la Lazio, ma ora si rimangia quello che ha detto, c'è un continuo tourbillon di giocatori che non permette continuità. 
L'unica possibilità che vedo è quella di andare in campo con il 4 4 2 impostato sulla difensiva e puntare sui contropiede di Bacca e Adriano.
Altrimenti saranno membri asprigni...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Ottobre 2015)

Nonostante le due ultime vittorie non mi pare che abbiamo risolto i nostri problemi,
credo che la Lazio cada a proposito, sarà un bel banco di prova.


----------



## kolao95 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Loro hanno una difesa pessima, in cui salverei solo Basta. Offensivamente sono tanta roba, ma dobbiamo approfittare dell'assenza di Parolo, che con noi si scatena.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (29 Ottobre 2015)

Sono pessimista. Loro hanno delle assenza importanti (Parolo e De Vrij su tutti),molti giocatori che devono stare attenti perché sono diffidati e rischiano di saltare il derby di domenica,e diversi giocatori che hanno bisogno di rifiatare. Non sono una corazzata,insomma.

Noi però giochiamo veramente male,cavolo: abbiamo regalato un tempo al Chievo,e siamo riusciti a prendere gol dal Sassuolo che aveva l'uomo in meno.

Io personalmente cambierei modulo,questo 433 non mi convince affatto.


----------



## unbreakable (29 Ottobre 2015)

la Lazio e' una squadra che ha acquisito potere con l'ascesa di lotirchio almeno in Italia..i legami Galliani preziosi lotito sono altresì pericolosi perché potrebbero condizionare il risultato di match tra Milan genoa e Lazio (basta pensare male ad Albertazzi l'anno scorso in coppa Italia..che motivo aveva di colpire con la mano?) spero di non vedere cose che mi farebbero pensare male e soprattutto di vedere in campo quegli scarpari di Mauricio e gentiletti..poi non ultimo avete visto che fa la Lazio in Europa? nulla da tanti anni..comunque sono conscio che non e' facile ed un pari mi andrebbe bene , ma se vinciamo allora allora una piccola luce al fondo al tunnel ci sarebbe


----------



## peppe75 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Se facciamo risultato.....sono fiducioso se giochiamo come il secondo tempo...


----------



## JesusHeKnows (30 Ottobre 2015)

Attenzione a Candreva, ma per il resto si può fare risultato, basta che il nostro mister metta il 4-4-2!


----------



## mistergao (30 Ottobre 2015)

Domani indubbiamente è difficile, la Lazio è una tipica squadra che si esalta in casa e fa schifo fuori. Pioli a me piace, è un tipo posato ma quadrato, sa bene come mettere in difficoltà le altre squadre. Se domani sera dovessimo vincere sarebbe davvero la svolta della stagione, anche perchè con l'Atalanta la vittoria è probabile (i bergamaschi fuori casa non sono niente di che); se dovessimo pareggiare andrebbe comunque bene. Mi darebbe fastidio la sconfitta, ma al limite, e se arriva non giocando male ma continuando a mostrare progressi, potrei anche accettarla.


----------



## Serginho (30 Ottobre 2015)

Se giochiamo come abbiamo fatto finora perdiamo di sicuro


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Ottobre 2015)

Sarà il primo vero banco di prova, aldilà delle partite anche importanti che ci sono state finora, per capire quali sono le reali ambizioni di questo Milan. In caso di sconfitta pesante, direi che possiamo già considerarci fuori dai giochi, forse anche per l'Europa League. Se dovessimo vincere potrebbe essere un'iniezione di fiducia dopo un inizio di stagione non proprio ottimale.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Ottobre 2015)

*Sarà Damato l'arbitro di Lazio-Milan.*


----------



## Jino (30 Ottobre 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Se giochiamo come abbiamo fatto finora perdiamo di sicuro



Se riproponiamo le prestazioni contro Sassuolo e Chievo a Roma si perde sicuro.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Ottobre 2015)

1 secco


----------



## admin (30 Ottobre 2015)

*Le probabili formazioni di Lazio e Milan secondo Sportmediaset

**Lazio (4-2-3-1): Marchetti; Basta, Mauricio, Gentiletti, Radu; Cataldi, Biglia; Candreva, Milinkovic, Anderson; Klose.*
*A disp.: Berisha, Guerrieri, Hoedt, Lulic, Konko, Braafheid, Onazi, Mauri, Morrison, Matri, Kishna, Djordjevic. All.: Pioli*
*Squalificati: -*
*Indisponibili: De Vrij, Keita, Parolo

**Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; De Sciglio, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Montolivo, Bertolacci; Cerci, Bacca, Bonaventura.*
*A disp.: Abbiati, D. Lopez, Rodrigo Ely, Mexes, Calabria, Zapata, Josè Mauri, Poli, De Jong, Honda, Luiz Adriano, Niang. All.: Mihajlovic*
*Squalificati: -*
*Indisponibili: Menez, Balotelli, Abate*


----------



## admin (30 Ottobre 2015)

*Damato sarà l'arbitro di Lazio - Milan.*


----------



## alessandro77 (30 Ottobre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> 1 secco



temo anch'io


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Ottobre 2015)

Vediamo se per una volta riusciamo a toglierci una "soddisfazione", invece di ingoiare l'ennesima spalata di feci


----------



## Schism75 (31 Ottobre 2015)

Partita complicata. Preferirei un 4-4-2 da subito.


----------



## Arrigo4ever (31 Ottobre 2015)

Io pure , anche se con i giocatori che abbiamo.....


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Ottobre 2015)

*I convocati del Milan: Manca Abate, torna Niang
*
PORTIERI: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Diego Lopez.

DIFENSORI: Alex, Antonelli, Calabria, De Sciglio, Rodrigo Ely, Mexes, Romagnoli, Zapata.

CENTROCAMPISTI: Bertolacci, Bonaventura, De Jong, Josè Mauri, Kucka, Montolivo, Poli, Suso.

ATTACCANTI: Bacca, Cerci, Honda, Luiz Adriano, Niang.


----------



## admin (31 Ottobre 2015)

*Quote abbastanza impietose:

Lazio 1,95

X 3,40

Milan 3,90*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Ottobre 2015)

Questa non la vinceremo mai, col nostro andamento da metà classifica, dopo due vittorie consecutive, questa è da 1X.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (31 Ottobre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questa non la vinceremo mai, col nostro andamento da metà classifica, dopo due vittorie consecutive, questa è da 1X.



LA logica ti darebbe ragione,
ma voglio sperare nella statistica, prima o poi una partita contro una squadra più forte dobbiamo vincerla


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Ottobre 2015)

*Le probabili formazze di Lazio-Milan:


Lazio (4-2-3-1): Marchetti; Basta, Mauricio, Gentiletti, Radu; Cataldi, Biglia; Candreva, Milinkovic, Felipe Anderson; Klose.

A disp.: Berisha, Guerrieri, Hoedt, Lulic, Konko, Braafheid, Onazi, Mauri, Morrison, Matri, Kishna, Djordjevic. All.: Pioli
Squalificati: -
Indisponibili: De Vrij, Keita, Parolo

Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; De Sciglio, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Montolivo, Bertolacci; Cerci, Bacca, Bonaventura.

A disp.: Abbiati, D. Lopez, Rodrigo Ely, Mexes, Calabria, Zapata, Josè Mauri, Poli, De Jong, Honda, Luiz Adriano, Niang. All.: Mihajlovic
Squalificati: -
Indisponibili: Menez, Balotelli, Abate*


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Ottobre 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazze di Lazio-Milan:
> 
> 
> Lazio (4-2-3-1): Marchetti; Basta, Mauricio, Gentiletti, Radu; Cataldi, Biglia; Candreva, Milinkovic, Felipe Anderson; Klose.
> ...



Mihajlovic aspetta che Donnarumma faccia un errore che possa costarci la partita prima di rimettere Lopez?

Che bello vedere Ebete tra gli indisponibili


----------



## Aron (31 Ottobre 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Mihajlovic aspetta che Donnarumma faccia un errore che possa costarci la partita prima di rimettere Lopez?
> 
> Che bello vedere Ebete tra gli indisponibili



Per me non lo toglie più Donnarumma.


----------



## Chrissonero (31 Ottobre 2015)

Sono curioso di vedere questa partita di Alex e Romagnoli, credo la quarta di fila


----------



## Kazarian88 (31 Ottobre 2015)

Magari vincessimo...


----------



## Milan7champions (31 Ottobre 2015)

Almeno una gioia regalatecela


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (1 Novembre 2015)

Ancora col 4-3-3?  Avanti così, ce ne fosse uno nel suo ruolo giusto

La doppietta di Klose è quotata?


----------



## wfiesso (1 Novembre 2015)

trovo giusto dare continuità a Donnarumma, ma onestamente in questa partita avrei fatto giocare Lopez, è vero che Gigi deve crescere, ma una partita così in uno stadio come l'olimpico è molto dura per un ragazzino...
d'altro canto però se stasera fa una buona partita sarà il titolare fino a fine stagione


----------



## Milo (1 Novembre 2015)

Stasera capiremo se possiamo ambire all'Europa o fare un annata identica allo scorso anno


----------



## mandraghe (1 Novembre 2015)

La Lazio in casa è uno schiaccia sassi, già non perdere sarebbe tanto.

Speriamo che le loro assenze pesino più dei nostri difetti.

Il gol di Matri è scontato, sicuro che entrerà e ci farà gol


----------



## admin (1 Novembre 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> Stasera capiremo se possiamo ambire all'Europa o fare un annata identica allo scorso anno



Concordo.


----------



## admin (1 Novembre 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazze di Lazio-Milan:
> 
> 
> Lazio (4-2-3-1): Marchetti; Basta, Mauricio, Gentiletti, Radu; Cataldi, Biglia; Candreva, Milinkovic, Felipe Anderson; Klose.
> ...




.


----------



## Aron (1 Novembre 2015)

Non mi aspetto nulla.
Penso che perderemo male e che si tornerà a parlare dei soliti problemi.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (1 Novembre 2015)

La vedo veramente veramente difficile stasera.


----------



## Arrigo4ever (1 Novembre 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> trovo giusto dare continuità a Donnarumma, ma onestamente in questa partita avrei fatto giocare Lopez, è vero che Gigi deve crescere, ma una partita così in uno stadio come l'olimpico è molto dura per un ragazzino...
> d'altro canto però se stasera fa una buona partita sarà il titolare fino a fine stagione




Mi hai tolto le parole dalla tastiera.
Non perdere stasera inoltre significherebbe che i piccoli miglioramenti visti ultimamente stanno continuando e non sono stati episodici.


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Novembre 2015)

Se oggi vinciamo siamo in quinta posizione e a solo 5 punti di in**r e Fiorentina


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (1 Novembre 2015)

San Carlos pensaci tu


----------



## Victorss (1 Novembre 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Se oggi vinciamo siamo in quinta posizione e a solo 5 punti di in**r e Fiorentina



prevedo amarezza come al solito..ste partite decisive le canniamo sempre..


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Novembre 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> prevedo amarezza come al solito..ste partite decisive le canniamo sempre..



Forse forse per una volta Montolivo, De Sciglio e compagnia lasciano la paura lontana del campo e lottano come uomini veri


----------



## Willy Wonka (1 Novembre 2015)

stasera si può dare una svolta, soprattutto mentale, alla stagione se vinciamo. speriamo bene, i 3 punti ci porterebbero al quinto posto.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Novembre 2015)

Candreva, Matri, Onazi, quante tasse che puntualmente paghiamo


----------



## Arrigo4ever (1 Novembre 2015)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> stasera si può dare una svolta, soprattutto mentale, alla stagione se vinciamo. speriamo bene, i 3 punti ci porterebbero al quinto posto.



Spero di sbagliarmi ,ma quando una cosa è troppo bella per essere vera.......................................è troppo bella per essere vera.


----------



## Tobi (1 Novembre 2015)

ogni anno abbiamo puntualmente una partita dove si "potrebbe" svoltare ma che sempre puntualmente perdiamo


----------



## Victorss (1 Novembre 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> ogni anno abbiamo puntualmente una partita dove si "potrebbe" svoltare ma che sempre puntualmente perdiamo



E non una..ma più di una..e ogni volta la perdiamo malamente.
Quest'anno in maniera minore ma anche il derby e Napoli in casa erano partite della svolta.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Novembre 2015)

Ci asfalatano, roba da 3/4 - 0 come minimo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Novembre 2015)

*Sarà un Milan versione green: stasera scenderà in campo con la terza maglia.*


----------



## Ciachi (1 Novembre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ci asfalatano, roba da 3/4 - 0 come minimo




Amaramente quoto!!!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Novembre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sarà un Milan versione green: stasera scenderà in campo con la terza maglia.*



Daje


----------



## kolao95 (1 Novembre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ci asfalatano, roba da 3/4 - 0 come minimo



6


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Novembre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ci asfalatano, roba da 3/4 - 0 come minimo



Quindi Forza Milan!


----------



## admin (1 Novembre 2015)

*Formazioni ufficiali

LAZIO (4-2-3-1): Marchetti; Basta, Mauricio, Gentiletti, Radu; Onazi, Biglia; Candreva, Milinkovic-Savic, Anderson; Klose

MILAN (4-3-3): Donnarumma; De Sciglio, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Montolivo, Bertolacci; Cerci, Bacca, Bonaventura*


----------



## Albijol (1 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali
> 
> LAZIO (4-2-3-1): Marchetti; Basta, Mauricio, Gentiletti, Radu; Onazi, Biglia; Candreva, Milinkovic-Savic, Anderson; Klose
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): Donnarumma; De Sciglio, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Montolivo, Bertolacci; Cerci, Bacca, Bonaventura*



Ancora con De Sciglio ma basta pietà


----------



## Milan7champions (1 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali
> 
> LAZIO (4-2-3-1): Marchetti; Basta, Mauricio, Gentiletti, Radu; Onazi, Biglia; Candreva, Milinkovic-Savic, Anderson; Klose
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): Donnarumma; De Sciglio, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Montolivo, Bertolacci; Cerci, Bacca, Bonaventura*


Non mi aspetto nulla di buono, almeno non mi rovino il fegato dopo.Forza milan


----------



## Willy Wonka (1 Novembre 2015)

vai Bacca facci sognare!


----------



## kolao95 (1 Novembre 2015)

Sento che è arrivata la partita che ristabilirà le gerarchie in porta. Spero con tutto me stesso di sbagliarmi, ma non vedo bene Donnarumma stasera.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Novembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sento che è arrivata la partita che ristabilirà le gerarchie in porta. Spero con tutto me stesso di sbagliarmi, ma non vedo bene Donnarumma stasera.



Io non capisco perché ti sei accanito contro donnarumma...


----------



## kolao95 (1 Novembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io non capisco perché ti sei accanito contro donnarumma...



Accanito? Ma quando mai?


----------



## Arrigo4ever (1 Novembre 2015)

8 forse 9 a 0 .


----------



## Dany20 (1 Novembre 2015)

Forza ragazzi!


----------



## Hammer (1 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali
> 
> LAZIO (4-2-3-1): Marchetti; Basta, Mauricio, Gentiletti, Radu; Onazi, Biglia; Candreva, Milinkovic-Savic, Anderson; Klose
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): Donnarumma; De Sciglio, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Montolivo, Bertolacci; Cerci, Bacca, Bonaventura*



Speriamo in Carlos. Avrei fatto giocare Diego Lopez. Forza Milan!


----------



## Schism75 (1 Novembre 2015)

Occasione incredibile questa sera. Sono tutte lì che ci aspettano.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Novembre 2015)

Klose ancora a secco


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Novembre 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Occasione incredibile questa sera. Sono tutte lì che ci aspettano.


E' proprio per questo che stasera ho paura. Queste occasioni negli ultimi anni le abbiamo sempre fallite.


----------



## admin (1 Novembre 2015)

E quando tira Bonaventura...


----------



## kolao95 (1 Novembre 2015)

Cribbio Jack!!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Novembre 2015)

Ma tira capitone


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Novembre 2015)

Ma che fai asino


----------



## Arrigo4ever (1 Novembre 2015)

Bonaventura , bonaventura , mio dio....


----------



## kolao95 (1 Novembre 2015)

Bravo Berto!


----------



## kolao95 (1 Novembre 2015)

Jack alto di poco, peccato!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Novembre 2015)

Nessuno salta l'uomo ma dove andiamo


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Novembre 2015)

Robben ci prova


----------



## admin (1 Novembre 2015)

Seeeeee buonanotte...

Grande palla di Bacca


----------



## admin (1 Novembre 2015)

Per il momento buon pressing


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Novembre 2015)

Ma dai


----------



## Didaco (1 Novembre 2015)

splendide triangolazioni ...


----------



## kolao95 (1 Novembre 2015)

Ma dai Cerci, meglio qui si doveva fare..


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Novembre 2015)

Che palle sto Robben


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Novembre 2015)

Montolivo con quel retropassaggio ridicolo era da fucilazione


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Novembre 2015)

Stiamo giocando meglio noi, ma purtroppo abbiamo quell'incapace di Cerci che distrugge ogni offensiva.... accidenti a lui e chi lo fa giocà


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Novembre 2015)

Montolivo, Cerci e De Sciglio da denuncia


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Novembre 2015)

Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## 666psycho (1 Novembre 2015)

gol!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Novembre 2015)

BErtoloooooooooooooo


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Novembre 2015)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL! Bertolacciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Didaco (1 Novembre 2015)

Goooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Arrigo4ever (1 Novembre 2015)

Sii


----------



## admin (1 Novembre 2015)

*Goooooooolllllllllll

Bertolacci*


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Novembre 2015)

Incredibile, un portiere avversario che ci fa una papera contro


----------



## kolao95 (1 Novembre 2015)

Bertolino mioooo


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Novembre 2015)

E andiamooooooooooo!!!!! Gol meritato


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Novembre 2015)

Goooooooool


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Novembre 2015)

Primo tiro decente in porta, Marchetti si aspettava la solita scoreggia e gol!!!!


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Novembre 2015)

finalmente s'è sbloccato


----------



## Dany20 (1 Novembre 2015)

Grande Berto. In crescita da qualche giornata!


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Novembre 2015)

Mi raccomando ora facciamo il solito regalo


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Novembre 2015)

Sa giocando bene Bertolacci poche palle


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Novembre 2015)

Mihajlovic e Djordjevic che si scambiano le lame


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Novembre 2015)

strano Alex rotto


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Novembre 2015)

Alex è inspiegabilmente buono ultimamente, sicuro mi da più sicurezza di Zappata


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Novembre 2015)

Alex ha l'integrità fisica di un moscerino.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Novembre 2015)

1 a 0.
Gufi ci siete ancora? Di sicuro non finirà 4 o 5 a zero per la Lazieeee.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Novembre 2015)

Mexes vs Lazio


----------



## MaschioAlfa (1 Novembre 2015)

Cerci Bertolucci.....
Godooooooooooo
Speriamo che si sveglio..


Dai
Dai 
Dai


----------



## ralf (1 Novembre 2015)

Buon Milan, si incomincia ad intravedere la mano di Sinisa


----------



## admin (1 Novembre 2015)

Finalmente stiamo giocando da squadra.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Novembre 2015)

mi sembrava strano che Alex non si fosse ancora sfasciato


----------



## Willy Wonka (1 Novembre 2015)

ora bisogna provare a fare subito il secondo, vai carlos


----------



## Arrigo4ever (1 Novembre 2015)

Regalo di Marchetti, ok, ma fino ad ora stiam giocando meglio noi .


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Novembre 2015)

Ma tirate cani


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Novembre 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Alex ha l'integrità fisica di un moscerino.



Questa è la quarta di fila, tre in una settimana


----------



## kolao95 (1 Novembre 2015)

Ma cosa fai Kuco!?


----------



## admin (1 Novembre 2015)

Che sia maledetto il 4-3-1-2 e chi l'ha inventato


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Novembre 2015)

Ma sta velocità di Bertolacci da dove arriva ???


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Novembre 2015)

kucka male oggi, sempre in ritardo, sta dormendo. 

svegliaaaaaa


----------



## kolao95 (1 Novembre 2015)

Grandissimo Monto!


----------



## admin (1 Novembre 2015)

Bertolacci rotto.

Si scalda Poli....


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Novembre 2015)

Anche Bertolacci è cartapesta...


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Novembre 2015)

ma si può fare i fenomeni coi tacchi e infortunarsi ? ma robe da pazzi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Novembre 2015)

Bene, benissimo, inizia a svegliarsi e muore


----------



## Dany20 (1 Novembre 2015)

No Berto ma Borca eva che sfiga.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Novembre 2015)

entra poli, è finita


----------



## kolao95 (1 Novembre 2015)

Ma cristo..


----------



## admin (1 Novembre 2015)

Entra l'inutile Poli


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Novembre 2015)

Entra l'inutile e pure porta sfiga


----------



## admin (1 Novembre 2015)

Aiuto. Maledetto De Sciglio


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Novembre 2015)

Poli l'untore


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Novembre 2015)

Ma metti Luis Adriano mah


----------



## Willy Wonka (1 Novembre 2015)

assurdo


----------



## Didaco (1 Novembre 2015)

sembrava veramente tutto troppo bello....


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Novembre 2015)

De Sciglio da GALERA


----------



## Victorss (1 Novembre 2015)

Te pareva inizia a giocare bene e si spacca. Che palle santo dio..


----------



## Arrigo4ever (1 Novembre 2015)

questa proprio non ci voleva....


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Novembre 2015)

Che peccato per Bertolacci..

De Sciglio solo sa giocare la palla indietro, non ho capito ancora perche non gioca Calabria


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Novembre 2015)

Donnarumma


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Novembre 2015)

Mi viene da piangere


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Novembre 2015)

Broly stava per fare un mega gol.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Novembre 2015)

che palla di montolivo, cerci sparati


----------



## admin (1 Novembre 2015)

Palo incredibile di Cerci

Azione da Robben!


----------



## Didaco (1 Novembre 2015)

noooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## 666psycho (1 Novembre 2015)

ma nooooo


----------



## Aron (1 Novembre 2015)

Cerci!!


----------



## Dany20 (1 Novembre 2015)

Paloooooo, cavolo!


----------



## Arrigo4ever (1 Novembre 2015)

Grande cerci ....palo !


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Novembre 2015)

Si ma che palle ... Stava giocando bene


----------



## admin (1 Novembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> che palla di montolivo, cerci sparati



Dai, ha fatto il massimo. Aggancio super.

E' stato sfortunato.


----------



## kolao95 (1 Novembre 2015)

Cerciii cazzoo


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Novembre 2015)

Che sfiga


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Novembre 2015)

e son bestemmie... fa una cosa buona a partita e prene palo. sfiga atomica


----------



## Aron (1 Novembre 2015)

De Sciglio...


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Novembre 2015)

mamma cosa aveva fatto cerci


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Novembre 2015)

Maledetto sto descligo


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Novembre 2015)

Comunque maledetto il 4312 maledetto Berlusconi e la sua fissa


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Novembre 2015)

Gomitata da rosso!!! Arbitro scandaloso


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Novembre 2015)

Ma Felipe Anderson è in campo???


----------



## Isao (1 Novembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque maledetto il 4312 maledetto Berlusconi e la sua fissa



Quoto.


----------



## kolao95 (1 Novembre 2015)

Grande Juraj! Così ragazzi!


----------



## Arrigo4ever (1 Novembre 2015)

Spero solo che Anderson giochi tutta la partita....


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Novembre 2015)

cmq con sto modulo bacca non tira mai, quei pochi palloni che tocca li usa per fare sponde sugli esterni o dietro. 

boh, per me è sprecatissimo così.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Novembre 2015)

Sta carburando Anderson


----------



## kolao95 (1 Novembre 2015)

Se si fa male anche Romagna ciao..


----------



## ralf (1 Novembre 2015)

Bene:

Antonelli
Bertolacci
Cerci

Male:

Bacca
De Sciglio
È entrato Poli


----------



## admin (1 Novembre 2015)

*Lazio Milan 0-1 fine PT*


----------



## Arrigo4ever (1 Novembre 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Bene:
> 
> Antonelli
> Bertolacci
> ...



Il più bel primo tempo di quest'anno.


----------



## kolao95 (1 Novembre 2015)

GRANDI! Grandissimi! Per primo Miha.


----------



## sion (1 Novembre 2015)

per distacco la migliore partita della stagione..speriamo solo duri.


----------



## admin (1 Novembre 2015)

Grande primo tempo.

Speriamo di continuare così. Dai.


----------



## Aron (1 Novembre 2015)

Massima calma


----------



## Dany20 (1 Novembre 2015)

Buon primo tempo. Peccato per Berto. Si stava svegliando e si strappa. Poi il palo di Cerci da brividi.


----------



## Milan7champions (1 Novembre 2015)

Bertolacci stava giocando bene e arriva la sfiga,ora con Poli perdiamo molto in fase di attacco.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Novembre 2015)

Grandi. Bella partita proprio.


----------



## arcanum (1 Novembre 2015)

Non direi primo miglior primo tempo però si vedono buone cose. Al momento però davanti siamo pericolosi solo con Cerci, l'altra fascia è bloccata.

Migliori: Cerci, Bertolacci, Antonelli, Montolivo.

Daje!


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Novembre 2015)

Comunque sarà un caso... ma uscito Bertolacci siamo calati un sacco. 

Cerci ha fatto bene sul gol e sul palo... il resto della partita è da arresto.


----------



## de sica (1 Novembre 2015)

Buon Milan, continuare così adesso!!


----------



## Milan7champions (1 Novembre 2015)

Il problema che dobbiamo necessariamente farne un altro perche' resistere tutto il secondo tempo la vedo dura, quel palo grida vendetta sarebbe stata quasi chiusa la partita


----------



## Tobi (1 Novembre 2015)

Stiamo facendo una buonissima partita. Speriamo non ci sia il solito calo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Novembre 2015)

Gran bel Milan. Compatti, tosti, sicuri, efficaci. Bertolacci è davvero sfortunato, mi spiace molto. Stava giocando benissimo. Come minimo si sarà stirato, lo rivedremo tra almeno 3 settimane.


----------



## Hammer (1 Novembre 2015)

Buon Milan. Peccato per Bertolacci, stava facendo molto bene. Il secondo gol ci serve come il pane.


----------



## S T B (1 Novembre 2015)

se Cerci segnava il secondo gol eravamo a cavallo e invece ci sarà da soffrire nel secondo tempo (spero di sbagliarmi)


----------



## Schism75 (1 Novembre 2015)

Io fossi in Mihajlovic allargherei Poli a destra e sposterei Cerci vicino Bacca, leggermente dietro, passando di fatto al 4-4-2.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Novembre 2015)

Continuiamo a giocare in verticale però, che altrimenti se ci difendiamo lo prendiamo sicuro come col torino.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Novembre 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Io fossi in Mihajlovic allargherei Poli a destra e sposterei Cerci vicino Bacca, leggermente dietro, passando di fatto al 4-4-2.



Stesso mio pensiero, Bacca è troppo solo e lui cerca spesso l'1-2, serve una coppia vicina per ripartire bene.


----------



## Arrigo4ever (1 Novembre 2015)

S T B ha scritto:


> se Cerci segnava il secondo gol eravamo a cavallo e invece ci sarà da soffrire nel secondo tempo (spero di sbagliarmi)



Con il secondo gol di Cerci portavamo a casa i 3 punti "in carrozza".

Stasera buon pressing e molto più ordine in campo.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Novembre 2015)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Non direi primo miglior primo tempo però si vedono buone cose. Al momento però davanti siamo pericolosi solo con Cerci, l'altra fascia è bloccata.
> 
> Migliori: Cerci, Bertolacci, Antonelli, Montolivo.
> 
> Daje!



quoto, il primo tempo di udine era stato molto meglio, cmq rapportato alla difficoltà dell'avversario va benissimo così. 

quoto anche su montolivo, sta facendo una bella partita, a parte qualche errorino qua e là, male kucka ma sul finale si stava riprendendo un po', speriamo bene.


----------



## Arrigo4ever (1 Novembre 2015)

Si stasera Montolivo è meglio del solito ,anche se peggiorare non poteva....


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Novembre 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Io fossi in Mihajlovic allargherei Poli a destra e sposterei Cerci vicino Bacca, leggermente dietro, passando di fatto al 4-4-2.



 

e poi più avanti butterei dentro luiz adriano, ma per farli giocare assieme, non come alternativa a bacca.


----------



## kolao95 (1 Novembre 2015)

Fuori Onazi per Cataldi.


----------



## Schism75 (1 Novembre 2015)

Ah e Bacca non può fare, almeno per ora, la punta in un 4-3-3.


----------



## Willy Wonka (1 Novembre 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> e poi più avanti butterei dentro luiz adriano, ma per farli giocare assieme, non come alternativa a bacca.



il cambio da fare era out bertolacci in adriano


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Novembre 2015)

Alex KO.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Novembre 2015)

poveri noi


----------



## kolao95 (1 Novembre 2015)

Alex si è fatto male mi sa.. è svenuto.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Novembre 2015)

mamma mia che brutta caduta alex, è andato giù proprio a peso morto.


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Novembre 2015)

Ma non ho capito chi lo ha colpito!?!?! forse Kuco?


----------



## Dany20 (1 Novembre 2015)

Povero Alex.


----------



## Arrigo4ever (1 Novembre 2015)

Donnarumma, uscita indecente ..


----------



## kolao95 (1 Novembre 2015)

Bruttissima la caduta di Alex..


----------



## Dany20 (1 Novembre 2015)

Mexes non fare cavolate. Peccato per Alex sfortunatissimo.


----------



## admin (1 Novembre 2015)

*Gooooooooolllllllllll


Mexessssssss*


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Novembre 2015)

Goooooooooool


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Novembre 2015)

non ci credo mexesssssssss


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Novembre 2015)

filippoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## kolao95 (1 Novembre 2015)

Come giocano bene si rompono, zio cane.


----------



## Arrigo4ever (1 Novembre 2015)

MEXES !!!!!Ahahaahahhhahah


----------



## Dany20 (1 Novembre 2015)

Seeeee Mexesssss.


----------



## kolao95 (1 Novembre 2015)

Philippeeeeee miooo


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Novembre 2015)

Queste cose fa sempre Mexes..


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Novembre 2015)

Comunque quest'anno nelle palle da fermo siamo micidiali


----------



## admin (1 Novembre 2015)

Problemi anche per Bacca.

Incredibile...


----------



## arcanum (1 Novembre 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Mexes non fare cavolate. Peccato per Alex sfortunatissimo.



Non ha fatto la cavolata


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Novembre 2015)

Aspetto bene per Alex


----------



## ralf (1 Novembre 2015)

Qualcuno lo aveva chiamato...


----------



## Willy Wonka (1 Novembre 2015)




----------



## de sica (1 Novembre 2015)

Che azione di gran calcio prima, poi tiraccio di cerci


----------



## 666psycho (1 Novembre 2015)

grande mexes!


----------



## Dany20 (1 Novembre 2015)

Sarebbe un miracolo se centriamo la terza vittoria consecutiva.


----------



## sion (1 Novembre 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un miracolo se centriamo la terza vittoria consecutiva.



calma ragazzi,manca mezzora


----------



## admin (1 Novembre 2015)

Grande azione di Bonaventura.


----------



## Arrigo4ever (1 Novembre 2015)

Grande azione di Bonaventura.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Novembre 2015)

Spettacolo Bona!!


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Novembre 2015)

grande jack!


----------



## 666psycho (1 Novembre 2015)

mamma mia cosa ha fatto jack


----------



## kolao95 (1 Novembre 2015)

Jack sontuoso!


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Novembre 2015)

Mamma mia DONNAVVENTURA


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Novembre 2015)

Arrigo4ever ha scritto:


> dite quello che volete , ma stasera è un altro Milan..



non per sminuirci ma mi sembra una lazio moscissima, però calma e gesso, manca ancora tanto.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Novembre 2015)

Sì però passala Jack lol


----------



## 666psycho (1 Novembre 2015)

punizione sprecata


----------



## ralf (1 Novembre 2015)

Bonaventura alterna cose buone ad a errori banali e evitabili, certe volte non lo capisco.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Novembre 2015)

Velociraptor Bacca


----------



## kolao95 (1 Novembre 2015)

Esce la nostra bestia nera, entra Kishna.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Novembre 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Bonaventura alterna cose buone ad a errori banali e evitabili, certe volte non lo capisco.



Giocasse più semplice come l'anno scorso sarebbe tutt'altra cosa


----------



## Arrigo4ever (1 Novembre 2015)

Voi dite quel che volete , ma stasera è un altro Milan


----------



## Cizzu (1 Novembre 2015)

Arrigo4ever ha scritto:


> Voi dite quel che volete , ma stasera è un altro Milan



più per demeriti altrui.. Marchetti osceno.


----------



## 666psycho (1 Novembre 2015)

noooo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Novembre 2015)

Oddio cos'ha fatto KUKOOOOO peccato veramente...


----------



## kolao95 (1 Novembre 2015)

Grande Juraj! Perfetti stasera.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Novembre 2015)

Romangoli il solito giallo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Novembre 2015)

Nel dubbio... Giallo a Romagnoli!


----------



## kolao95 (1 Novembre 2015)

Ma dai, Alessio, cosa allontani il pallone?! Mah


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Novembre 2015)

Ragga: qualcuno sa come sta Alex?


----------



## Arrigo4ever (1 Novembre 2015)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> più per demeriti altrui.. Marchetti osceno.



La lazio sta giocando peggio, noi meglio, del solito .Tutto qui.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Novembre 2015)

Vabbè dai fuori Montolivo o Kucka dentro Luis Adriano


----------



## 666psycho (1 Novembre 2015)

giallo a romagnoli esagerato


----------



## admin (1 Novembre 2015)

De Sciglio. Sempre lui.

Bravissimo Donnarumma.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Novembre 2015)

Donnarumma to the rescue!!


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Novembre 2015)

Quando panchiniamo quel mediocre di desclio?


----------



## kolao95 (1 Novembre 2015)

De Sciglio li mortacci tua..


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Novembre 2015)

De Sciglio non puo essere titolare al Milan!!!!!!


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Novembre 2015)

bravo donnarumma qua, su dormita di de sciglio.


----------



## 666psycho (1 Novembre 2015)

bravo donnarumma


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Novembre 2015)

De Sciglio che personalità nell'andare a prendersi quella palla eh


----------



## MaschioAlfa (1 Novembre 2015)

De sciglio maledetto


----------



## arcanum (1 Novembre 2015)

grande donnarumma!


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Novembre 2015)

Che sciagura Metadone de Scoglio


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Novembre 2015)

Bene pure l'inutile Poli stasera, boh


----------



## Dany20 (1 Novembre 2015)

Entra Matriciana.


----------



## arcanum (1 Novembre 2015)

non voglio chiamarmela però Mexes molto bene, a prescindere dal gol


----------



## Ciachi (1 Novembre 2015)

Entrato la 'feccia'


----------



## kolao95 (1 Novembre 2015)

Dai, adesso mettiamo Niang per Cerci e via di contropiede.


----------



## Dany20 (1 Novembre 2015)

Stiamo attenti!!


----------



## kolao95 (1 Novembre 2015)

Kishna annullato! Meno male.


----------



## Arrigo4ever (1 Novembre 2015)

Fuorigiocooooo!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Novembre 2015)

Netto! Grande guardalinee.


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Novembre 2015)

Dovreve entrare Honda o Luiz per tenere palla lontani


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Novembre 2015)

Che parata :O


----------



## Schism75 (1 Novembre 2015)

Niente il 4-4-2 non gli piace.


----------



## kolao95 (1 Novembre 2015)

Via Cerci, dai.. E' morto fisicamente.


----------



## arcanum (1 Novembre 2015)

bene Montolivo, lo vedo bello reattivo oggi


----------



## kolao95 (1 Novembre 2015)

Mauricio ci grazia.. Abbiamo mollato mi sa.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Novembre 2015)

Mesex che guerriero


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Novembre 2015)

serve un altro cambio, stiamo indietreggiando troppo.


----------



## admin (1 Novembre 2015)

Adesso ci siamo allungati un pò troppo


----------



## Victorss (1 Novembre 2015)

Se continuiamo così lo prendiamo. Grandissimo donnarumma stasera.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Novembre 2015)

Da quando abbiamo iniziato a giocare con i terzini bloccati siamo diventati tutt altra squadra


----------



## wfiesso (1 Novembre 2015)

Baccaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Arrigo4ever (1 Novembre 2015)

e sono treeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

.


----------



## admin (1 Novembre 2015)

*Baccaaaaaaaaaaaaa

3-0!*


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Novembre 2015)

e sono 333333333333333333333


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Novembre 2015)

Accabbbbbbbb


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Novembre 2015)

*OHHHHH, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Baccaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*


----------



## 666psycho (1 Novembre 2015)

gooooooool!!!!


----------



## kolao95 (1 Novembre 2015)

L'abbiamo chiusaaaa baccaaa


----------



## Willy Wonka (1 Novembre 2015)

carlooooooooooooooosssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Novembre 2015)

Bonaventura ti amo...


BACCA una palla in profondità, GOL


----------



## alexxx19 (1 Novembre 2015)

Grandiiiiiiii


----------



## admin (1 Novembre 2015)

Che gol

Deve essere servito sempre così, in velocità.


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Novembre 2015)

Grande Charlie!


----------



## arcanum (1 Novembre 2015)

sto godendo come una meretrice


----------



## wfiesso (1 Novembre 2015)

che palla gli ha dato jack


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Novembre 2015)

lotito.....ah quanto godooooo


----------



## Aron (1 Novembre 2015)

Stiamo calmi.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Novembre 2015)

Questo deve essere il Milan nelle prossime gare


----------



## Heaven (1 Novembre 2015)

Carlosssssss


----------



## Ciachi (1 Novembre 2015)

arcanum ha scritto:


> sto godendo come una meretrice



Siamo in dueeeeeeeeee


----------



## de sica (1 Novembre 2015)

Che bacca ragazzi, che gol di contropiede!! E adesso si sbura


----------



## Arrigo4ever (1 Novembre 2015)

lo ripeto : stasera , a parte il risultato,comunque è un altro Milan.


----------



## admin (1 Novembre 2015)

Finalmente una prestazione SERIA dopo tanti anni.


----------



## Kazarian88 (1 Novembre 2015)

Che giocatore Jack!

Bacca non si discute.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Novembre 2015)

Montolivo sta per morire


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Novembre 2015)

Dovevamo iniziare la stagione proprio con quello schifo di 4312??


----------



## admin (1 Novembre 2015)

E ti pareva che non prendevamo gol.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Novembre 2015)

Nooo ma dai ma dai ma daiiiiiiiiiii che roba è!!!!


----------



## wfiesso (1 Novembre 2015)

ahia


----------



## admin (1 Novembre 2015)

Mezza papera di Donnarumma.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Novembre 2015)

Te pareva un gol lo dobbiamo prendere


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Novembre 2015)

eccallà. 

sti minuti finali saranno un'apnea.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Novembre 2015)

I nostri portieri non sanno coprire il primo palo.. Poteva tirare solo lì!!!


----------



## kolao95 (1 Novembre 2015)

.


----------



## Aron (1 Novembre 2015)

Tre infortuni. Che cavolo.


----------



## Arrigo4ever (1 Novembre 2015)

donnarumma, donnarumma....


----------



## 666psycho (1 Novembre 2015)

peccato, donnarumma era stato perfetto fino al gol


----------



## Ciachi (1 Novembre 2015)

Ora che fa??? Rimette d.lopez??


----------



## Aron (1 Novembre 2015)

E De Sciglio che dà il tempo a Kishna di tirare?


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Novembre 2015)

che arbitro... che odio


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Novembre 2015)

Niente non ci si fa a finire una partita senza prendere gol.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Novembre 2015)

nooooo jack ammonito


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Novembre 2015)

Papera di Donnarumma, pero anche De Sciglio poteva far meglio...


----------



## Arrigo4ever (1 Novembre 2015)

bonaventura salterà il la prossima


----------



## Kazarian88 (1 Novembre 2015)

Bonaventura era diffidato... Rischiamo di giocare senza Bonaventura, Alex e Bertolacci contro l'Atalanta


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Novembre 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> nooooo jack ammonito



vabbè salta l'atalanta ci sarà con la juventus


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Novembre 2015)

Contro l'Atalanta sono sicuro avrebbe fatto una prestazione magistrale


----------



## Ciachi (1 Novembre 2015)

6 minutiiiii!!!!


----------



## kolao95 (1 Novembre 2015)

6 minuti di recupero.. Non facciamo cavolate.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Novembre 2015)

6 miuti de che?


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Novembre 2015)

6 minuti


----------



## admin (1 Novembre 2015)

6 minuti? Ahahahhaha è ubriaco


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Novembre 2015)

6 minuti per il tempo perso per il microfono, mah


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Novembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> 6 miuti de che?



tra l'infortunio di alex e l'aggeggio dell'arbitro si è perso un bel po' di tempo.


----------



## admin (1 Novembre 2015)

Grandissimo Bacca


----------



## Arrigo4ever (1 Novembre 2015)

Con alex si è perso parecchio tempo, è giusto .


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Novembre 2015)

Mi sembrava rigore.


----------



## Ciachi (1 Novembre 2015)

Era in area!!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Novembre 2015)

Bacca è una bestia di satana


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Novembre 2015)

era rigore ma vabbè


----------



## admin (1 Novembre 2015)

Era rigore


----------



## Milan7champions (1 Novembre 2015)

Rigore, arbitro cecato


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Novembre 2015)

Honda inutile


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Novembre 2015)

Sarà il 10 errore arbitrale clamoroso quest'anno contro di noi


----------



## MaschioAlfa (1 Novembre 2015)

Mamma mia l infermeria....


----------



## admin (1 Novembre 2015)

*Lazio - Milan 1-3 FINALE*


----------



## Ciachi (1 Novembre 2015)

Godo


----------



## Aron (1 Novembre 2015)

Incredibile.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Novembre 2015)

Ottima partita, il gol subito però mi da molto fastidio


----------



## Milan7champions (1 Novembre 2015)

Grandissimi, grande partita tanta gioiaaaa, andiamooo ragazzi


----------



## Arrigo4ever (1 Novembre 2015)

Partita della svolta ?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (1 Novembre 2015)

Montolivo zoppo e fasciato che rientra e si sbatte è il segnale più bello della serata....sarà incostante...farà boiate...ma rispetto a De Scars è Pirlo...cmq benissimo più o meno tutti stasera...grande prova...ora bisogna stringere i denti con l'Atalanta dove avremo fuori mezza squadra e poi recuperare con la sosta...e andiamoooooooooooooooo


----------



## Kaw (1 Novembre 2015)

Grandissima partita!!!
Ma risolviamo il problema del portiere!!!


----------



## Kazarian88 (1 Novembre 2015)

Vittoria importantissima.
Peccato per il gol nel finale (Donnarumma e De Sciglio potevano fare meglio).
Adesso sotto con l'Atalanta.
Dobbiamo vincere e arrivare assatanati a Torino!


----------



## kolao95 (1 Novembre 2015)

Grandissimi!!!! Grande Milan!

Donnarumma 6 
De Sciglio 5,5
Alex 6,5
Romagnoli 7
Antonelli 7
Kucka 7
Montolivo 7
Bertolacci 7
Cerci 7
Bacca 7
Bonaventura 7,5
Honda 6
Mexès 7
Poli 6,5


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Novembre 2015)

Sono contentissimo, avevo dimenticato queste sensazioni da molto tempo per il Milan!


----------



## hiei87 (1 Novembre 2015)

Migliore partita della stagione, e in generale tra le migliori negli ultimi 2 anni (non è che ci volesse molto).
Tra i singoli, oltre alle conferme di Bacca, Romagnoli e Bonaventura, molto bene Bertolacci (speriamo non sia nulla di grave, anche alla luce della squalifica di Jack) e incredibilmente Cerci, che in una settimana sembra rinato.


----------



## Arrigo4ever (1 Novembre 2015)

Buon pressing , squadra quadrata , è un altro Milan .


----------



## Aron (1 Novembre 2015)

Comunque, altra partita con Donnarumma titolare e altra vittoria. La squadra gioca più tranquilla con lui.


----------



## Heaven (1 Novembre 2015)

Da anni non si vedeva un Milan cosi


----------



## Schism75 (1 Novembre 2015)

De sciglio un po' ha rotto. Mettesse Calabria. Donnarumma bravo, ma ha preso un'altra volta goal sul suo palo. Stasera abbiamo ripreso da dove avevamo interrotto a Udine. Mi preoccupa l'infortunio di Montolivo perché senza siamo veramente poca cosa.


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Novembre 2015)

3° Vittoria consecutiva. Prima partita veramente convincente. Speriamo sia la svolta per questo Milan


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Novembre 2015)

Aldila del risultato dopo anni abbiamo giocato una partita importante con personalità e senza paura di vincere, solo per questo sono molto contento, poi ci manca ancora molto molto per fare qualcosa di importante.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Novembre 2015)

grande milan, speriamo che Balotelli rientri più tardi possibile


----------



## Arrigo4ever (1 Novembre 2015)

Donnarumma ha fatto una cappellata , punto e a capo.


----------



## wfiesso (1 Novembre 2015)

beh, prima vera soddisfazione della stagione, spero davvero sia la svolta


----------



## admin (1 Novembre 2015)

Primo tempo straordinario, il migliore degli ultimi anni. Secondo tempo buono. Nel finale, però, siamo stati lunghissimi.

Avanti così.


----------



## arcanum (1 Novembre 2015)

solo De Sciglio sotto la sufficienza, bene così


----------



## MissRossonera (1 Novembre 2015)

Finalmente per una volta vincono e per di più convincono.Non ci credevo proprio,ero molto preoccupata per questa gara.E invece è andata bene.Sperp sia di buon auspicio per un prosieguo di stagione migliore.Non pretendo chissà,ma meglio di quanto fatto finora si può benissimo fare.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Novembre 2015)

Vittoria e prestazione molto rilevante, ottimo


----------



## davoreb (1 Novembre 2015)

Ottima partita, finalmente vediamo una squadra.

Ora siamo veramente vicini alla testa del campionato come classifica.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Novembre 2015)

Un'ottima partita.

Tutti bene, davvero.

Certo, è da capire dove inizino i meriti del Milan e dove i demeriti della Lazio. Però per una volta che ci va bene, prendiamo questi tre punti. Oggi c'è solo da essere contenti


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Novembre 2015)

Siamo a -5 dalla vetta e a -4 dalla Rometta strafortissimissima


----------



## Kazarian88 (1 Novembre 2015)

Donnarumma 5.5
De Sciglio 5.5/6
Alex 6.5
Romagnoli 6.5
Antonelli 7
Montolivo 7
Kucka 6.5
Bertolacci 7
Bonaventura 7.5
Poli 6.5
Bacca 6.5
Cerci 6.5


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Novembre 2015)

Partita molto importante, forse della svolta. Tre vittorie, diversi giocatori in crescita, finalmente si vede un gioco, Bonaventura con altri 2 assist e un Donnarumma che se non era per quel maledetto tiro di Kishna in grande serata. Mi dispiace molto per lui.
Speriamo che a livello mentale ci dia una bella spinta. Una vittoria con l'Atalanta a questo punto sarebbe una gran bella conferma in vista della partita con la Juve.

Comunque De Sciglio osceno. Ogni azione pericolosa della Lazio e stata fatta con partecipazione sua: Mauricio su calcio d'angolo, gol di Kishna(certo, ha piu colpa Donnarumma, ma poteva fare meglio) e la grande occasione di Lulic(?).


----------



## Milo (1 Novembre 2015)

Molto contento, ora abbiamo l'Atalanta ok casa, abbiamo una grossa occasione di risalire clamorosamente


----------



## Milan7champions (1 Novembre 2015)

Donnarumma ha salvato 2 volte il goal, per me 7 in pagella.Il goal subito e' un errore del difensore che lo fa tirare da posizione ravvicinata


----------



## Ciachi (1 Novembre 2015)

Ma vogliamo parlare di Filippo???? Mexes sempre in campo!!!


----------



## Aron (1 Novembre 2015)

Adesso che è stata trovata una quadratura, schierando i giocatori nei ruoli a loro più congeniali e mandando in soffitta il 4-3-1-2, mi preoccupo per quando ci saranno a disposizione Balotelli e Boateng.


----------



## markjordan (1 Novembre 2015)

monto ha cambiato il milan , miglior cc italiano
speriamo possa giocare , bona e berto out , e pure aex ottim
deshi e' da vendere


----------



## Alex (1 Novembre 2015)

finalmente una partita decente dopo mesi/anni


----------



## Kazarian88 (1 Novembre 2015)

Visto le partite che ci saranno settimana prossima, bisogna assolutamente vincere contro l'Atalanta!


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Novembre 2015)

Bellissima gara, è questo il Milan che vogliamo. Basta si sognerà Bonaventura per qualche notte.


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Novembre 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Donnarumma ha salvato 2 volte il goal, per me 7 in pagella.Il goal subito e' un errore del difensore che lo fa tirare da posizione ravvicinata



Quoto in toto!!! Sul gol secondo me sbaglia solamente il piazzamento di mezzo metro. Per il resto della partita era stato impeccabile. Sempre super concentrato anche sulle uscite lontane


----------



## Aron (1 Novembre 2015)

Mi aspetto Calabria titolare contro l'Atalanta.


----------



## Hammer (1 Novembre 2015)

Sono molto contento, nonostante gli ultimi soliti minuti di calo. Era da tempo che non si giocava così, da tempo che non finivo di vedere una partita del Milan con queste sensazioni positive. Menzione d'onore per uno splendido Bonaventura (in veste da Nazionale, vero Antonio?), insieme a Bacca è il vero trascinatore di questo Milan.

Donnarumma 6
*De Sciglio 5.5
*Alex 6.5
Romagnoli 7
Antonelli 6.5
Montolivo 7
Kucka 6
Bertolacci 7
*Bonaventura 7.5*
Poli 6.5

Bacca 6.5
Cerci 7
Honda sv


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Novembre 2015)

Da notare: quinto gol su palla alta, miglior squadra in Serie A. 

Interessante se pensiamo che ultima stagione di testa non ne abbiamo azzeccata una nonostante il mago Vio.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Novembre 2015)

Domanda: quand'è stata l'ultima volta che abbiamo fatto 3 vittorie di fila?


----------



## Milan7champions (1 Novembre 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Quoto in toto!!! Sul gol secondo me sbaglia solamente il piazzamento di mezzo metro. Per il resto della partita era stato impeccabile. Sempre super concentrato anche sulle uscite lontane


 Esatto, a me e' piaciuto sia la reattivita' su Ljulic e sul tiro di Anderson, parliamo di un 1999.E' il nostro futuro, speriamo non si bruci


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Novembre 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Domanda: quand'è stata l'ultima volta che abbiamo fatto 3 vittorie di fila?



Parecchio, mi pare che avessero detto dall'anno in cui arrivò Balo e arrivammo terzi (2012-2013).


----------



## Hammer (1 Novembre 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Domanda: quand'è stata l'ultima volta che abbiamo fatto 3 vittorie di fila?



Penso si debba risalire a Seedorf


----------



## pisolo22 (1 Novembre 2015)

Avete notato che quest'anno segnamo anche di più da calci piazzati miracolo!!!! mi dispiace solo per il clean sheet sarebbe stato ancora meglio ma va bene cosi aver vinto è la cosa più importante i migliori cerci bacca montolivo(stento a crederci finalmente) e bonaventura che insieme a bacca è il trascinatore del milan in questo inizio di stagione con goal assist sacrificio belle giocate insomma è cresciuto ancora di più rispetto allo scorso anno buon per noi. 
Ora sotto con l'Atalanta non sarà facile ma dobbiamo vincere ancora.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Novembre 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Da notare: quinto gol su palla alta, miglior squadra in Serie A.
> 
> Interessante se pensiamo che ultima stagione di testa non ne abbiamo azzeccata una nonostante il mago Vio.



Bravo. E soprattutto in difesa le prendiamo quasi sempre noi.


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Novembre 2015)

Finalmente una partita come si deve, anche senza un gioco spettacolare (ma quello non è roba nostra né di Mihajlovic). Bene un po' tutti, tranne De Sciglio e Donnarumma sul gol (altro gol preso sul suo palo, sono maturi i tempi per il rientro di San Diego). Nell'ultima parte ce la siamo un po' sudata, ma va benissimo così. In fondo, basta vedere l'impegno e l'aiuto reciproco: pressing e contropiede vengono di conseguenza. 
Adesso altri tre contro l'Atalanta e vediamo come siamo messi, magari prendiamo qualcuna del gruppo davanti, ma non voglio correre troppo. Al momento siamo in EL.
PS: se Cerci avesse messo quel gol, sarei svenuto.


----------



## Schism75 (1 Novembre 2015)

Io sono preoccupato per sabato. Bertolacci e Montolivo out probabilmente,Bonaventura squalificato. Centrocampo molto scarso a disposizione.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Novembre 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Domanda: quand'è stata l'ultima volta che abbiamo fatto 3 vittorie di fila?



Aprile 2014. Grande Milan, avanti così!


----------



## medjai (1 Novembre 2015)

Donnarumma 6 
De Sciglio 5
Alex 6,5
Romagnoli 7,5
Antonelli 7
Kucka 7
Montolivo 7
Bertolacci 7
Cerci 7,5
Bacca 7
Bonaventura 7,5
Honda s/v
Mexès 7
Poli 6,5


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Novembre 2015)

Non so che dire veramente, non mi aspettavo ne di vincere ne di giocare in questa maniera, molto bene avanti cosi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Novembre 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Domanda: quand'è stata l'ultima volta che abbiamo fatto 3 vittorie di fila?



Marzo 2014 mi pare di aver letto da qualche parte nel post-partita. Cioe....nel era Seedorf. Incredibile.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Novembre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Aprile 2014. Grande Milan, avanti così!



3 misere vittorie di fila mancano dall'era-seedorf, cioè babba bia, rendiamoci conto di come eravamo messi nel frattempo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Novembre 2015)

Finalmente una prestazione di carattere. Bel Milan e cosa che non succedeva da non so quanto, 3 vittoria di Fila. Avanti cosi!


----------



## Ale.sasha (1 Novembre 2015)

Sono commosso

(C'è comunque ancora molto da fare...)


----------



## Ale.sasha (1 Novembre 2015)

News di Alex?
Bertolacci e Montolivo ci saranno contro l'Atalanta?


----------



## Casnop (1 Novembre 2015)

Nessuno si scandalizzi: all'Olimpico, stasera, è parso di vedere la migliore squadra della serie A, considerato il livello dell'avversario, che ha giocato male semplicemente perchè davanti aveva una squadra nettamente superiore. Migliore non significa vincente, ovviamente, solo una delle sue premesse, ma le goleade delle prime della classe in altre partite vanno depurate da contingenti fattori agonistici, che qui invece sono assoluti. Era stato detto: questa squadra giocherà bene appena lo faranno i suoi giocatori tecnici, Bertolacci, Montolivo e Bonaventura, a cui dovrebbe aggiungersi ora Cerci, ripescato da chissà quale cantina buia. Bertolacci è la chiave di volta della stagione del Milan, da la superiorità numerica in tutte le fasi di gioco attivo, deve essere più continuo in fase di non possesso. Il suo nuovo infortunio, grave se muscolare, potrebbe essere il segnale della stagione del vorrei ma non posso. Gioco razionale della squadra, equilibrato nonostante un modulo tradizionalmente a rotta di collo come il 433, eccellente lavoro dei centrali difensivi, discreto quello degli esterni, qui si deve migliorare ma ciò dipende dalla scarsa consapevolezza di se stessa che ha la squadra: una squadra realmente in salute sui terzini dovrebbe tritare gli avversari, non subirli. Insistere, lavorare, attaccare il naso sul manubrio in questa ripida salita, e poi guardarsi intorno per vedere l'aria che tira: in giro non c'è molto meglio, benchè debba ammettersi che il meglio, in fondo, non è il Milan. Ma partite come quella di stasera fanno cambiare verso al corso di un fiume, quindi seguirlo, tanto l'acqua arriva sempre a valle.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Novembre 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Io sono preoccupato per sabato. Bertolacci e Montolivo out probabilmente,Bonaventura squalificato. Centrocampo molto scarso a disposizione.



suso e mauri potrebbero avere una chance ? se non la sfruttano adesso, quando ?


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Novembre 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Donnarumma ha salvato 2 volte il goal, per me 7 in pagella.Il goal subito e' un errore del difensore che lo fa tirare da posizione ravvicinata



Quoto, poteva fare poco, poi era anche chiuso da De Sciglio.

Donmarumma 6.5 tranquillo e con personalità
De Sciglio 4 il peggiore, dovreve giocare Calabria
Alex 7 per me è lui l'uomo della svolta solo perche dietro ordina e infonde rispetto e sicurezza
Romagnoli 6.5
Antonelli 6.5 
Montolivo 6.5
Kuco 6.5 
Bertolacci 7 il migliore fino al infortunio
Poli 6
Cerci 6.5
Jack 8 partitone, oggi sembrava nostro Dan Carter
Bacca 7 nostro diamante colombiano


----------



## Schism75 (1 Novembre 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> suso e mauri potrebbero avere una chance ? se non la sfruttano adesso, quando ?



Mauri non giocherà mai. Penso che giocheranno Kucka de jong e Poli. Una cosa orrida.


----------



## markjordan (1 Novembre 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Mauri non giocherà mai. Penso che giocheranno Kucka de jong e Poli. Una cosa orrida.



speriamo metta le 2 punte e non honda


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Novembre 2015)

Donnarumma 6
Antonelli 6,5
Romagnoli 6,5
Alex 6,5
De Sciglio 5
Montolivo 6,5
Bertolacci 6,5
Kucka 6
Bonaventura 7
Cerci 6,5
Bacca 7,5

Poli 6,5
Mexes 7
Honda s.v.


----------



## Tobi (1 Novembre 2015)

Donnarumma 6.5 Di incoraggiamento, dribbla un attaccante della Lazio dopo il regalo di De Sciglio, rimane in piedi sul pallonetto, ha qualità. 
Antonelli 7 Da sicurezza in difesa e spinta offensiva
Romagnoli 7. Piacevole costante
Alex 6.5 Stava facendo bene come nelle partite precedenti. 
De Sciglio 5. Nullo in fase offensiva, molle in fase difensiva, spazza via qualche palla vagante e niente piu.
Montolivo 7 Qualità e tantissima quantità. 
Bertolacci 7 La sblocca, corre, detta qualche passaggio interessante ma poi si rompe. In crescita
Kucka 6.5 Parte piano ma poi si fa sentire
Bonaventura 7 Porta a spasso quelli della Lazio con facilità
Bacca 7 Tanto lavoro senza palla, poi alla prima occasione chiude il match
Cerci 6.5 Anche lui in crescita, peccato per il palo, deve aggiustare un pò la mira

Mexes 7. Perchè ci hai fatto giocare 7 partite con Zapata?
Poli 6.5 Da compattezza e si guadagna molti falli
Honda S.V


----------



## Aragorn (1 Novembre 2015)

Questa potrebbe essere una di quelle partite che segnano la svolta in positivo per una squadra e una stagione. Nel dubbio è sempre meglio non illudersi, inutile però negare che la fiamma della speranza stasera torna ad ardere.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Novembre 2015)

Peccato perché mi sono perso il secondo tempo

Comunque 3 vittorie di fila non le facevamo dai tempi di Seedorf


----------



## marionep (1 Novembre 2015)

Romagnoli a 25 milioni è stato un affarone. Tra quelli della sua età, dopo Varane e Marquinhos viene lui. Quando il pallone è nei suoi paraggi provo grande tranquillità, mentre con gli altri sono terrorizzato (inclusi Alex e Mexes, per non parlare dell'imbarazzante colombiano). Basterebbe mettergli di fianco Benatia, che non vede l'ora di fuggire da Monaco, per avere una delle migliori coppie centrali d'Europa.


----------



## MissRossonera (2 Novembre 2015)

Non l'avrei mai detto,e invece oltre a vincere mi sono pure piaciuti. Spero sia di buon auspicio,non mi aspetto nulla di che,ma meglio di quanto fatto finora si può e si dovrebbe fare.Adesso zitti e pedalare,ma per stasera godiamoci questa bella vittoria.


----------



## Jino (2 Novembre 2015)

Finalmente una prestazione da squadra, la prima quest'anno. Giusta compattezza tra i reparti, distanze, coesione nell'andar a recuperare la palla e subito l'idea di giocarla per il compagno. Bene. 

Non voglio nemmeno entrare nel merito dei singoli, non questa sera per i motivi sopra citati. Un sette pieno alla squadra.


----------



## Danielsan (2 Novembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Finalmente una prestazione da squadra, la prima quest'anno. Giusta compattezza tra i reparti, distanze, coesione nell'andar a recuperare la palla e subito l'idea di giocarla per il compagno. Bene.
> 
> Non voglio nemmeno entrare nel merito dei singoli, non questa sera per i motivi sopra citati. Un sette pieno alla squadra.



.


----------



## koti (2 Novembre 2015)

Era tanto che non vedevo un Milan così convincente, speriamo di non tornare sulla terra già dalla prossima partita.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Novembre 2015)

Non mi ricordavo più cosa volesse essere felici per una vittoria importante.

Giocata bene e meritata, oltretutto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Novembre 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> speriamo metta le 2 punte e non honda



speriamo niang


----------



## 666psycho (2 Novembre 2015)

Vittoria importante e meritata! una buona partita! tutti hanno giocato bene, a parte De Sciglio che è stato il peggiore. discreti monto e poli. Peccato per il gol subito, Donnarumma ha forse sbagliato a non coprire il suo palo. Ho visto anche qualche bella azione con tocchi di prima, miracolo.


----------



## Milanforever63 (2 Novembre 2015)

Sul gol preso mi sono incaccato come un bestia ..IMHO colpa di De Sceglio e non del portiere ... per il resto goduria assoluta dopo tanto tempo .. ora non dobbiamo cannare la partita con l'Atalanta .. pseriamo l'infermeria non ci penalizzi troppo


----------



## mistergao (2 Novembre 2015)

Bene, bene, bene. Una delle migliori prestazioni degli ultimi 2-3 anni, finalmente ho visto un Milan duro, compatto, grintoso, in cui ogni giocatore (sì, anche Montolivo) sapeva cosa fare e come farlo. Temevo di perdere, abbiamo vinto e giocato bene. Devo fare anche i complimenti a Mihajlovic: mandando in soffitta il 4-3-1-2 e tirando fuori il 4-3-3 (o 4-3-2-1, ma questi numeri han senso?) ha messo il suo marchio sulla squadra e l'ha trasformata. E adesso blastiamo l'Atalanta.


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Novembre 2015)

Non entro nel merito dei singoli (c'è chi ha giocato meno bene degli altri), perché per la prima volta in stagione, aldilà del risultato, ho visto una prestazione corale, una partita importante vinta da squadra.
Ora non bisogna vanificare il buon momento e battere l'Atalanta, per poi andare allo Juventus Stadium a giocarsela.
Con questo spirito l'Europa è fattibilissima, con l'atteggiamento delle prime giornate di campionato una chimera.
Menzione solo per Bertolacci, che, tanto criticato (anche dal sottoscritto), sta migliorando di partita in partita: peccato per l'infortunio.


----------



## Arrigo4ever (2 Novembre 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 6.5 Di incoraggiamento, dribbla un attaccante della Lazio dopo il regalo di De Sciglio, rimane in piedi sul pallonetto, ha qualità.
> Antonelli 7 Da sicurezza in difesa e spinta offensiva
> Romagnoli 7. Piacevole costante
> Alex 6.5 Stava facendo bene come nelle partite precedenti.
> ...



.


----------



## Kaladin85 (2 Novembre 2015)

Grande partita, tutti bene, tranne De Sciglio (la Lazio ha avuto, gol compreso, tre occasioni, due delle quali nella sua zona di competenza).
Migliore in campo Montolivo, probabilmente la miglior partita da quando è al Milan, ha unito quantità, confermandosi il miglior recuperapalloni della serie A, a qualità, il lancio di 50 metri per Cerci è stato straordinario.
Benissimo l'ingresso in campo di Mexes, oltre al gol, è l'unico vero leader in rosa.
Cerci boh, a tratti è imprendibile, a tratti non capisci mai cosa vuole fare.

Arbitraggio pessimo: ammonizioni a Bonaventura e soprattutto Romagnoli inesistenti, impunita la gomitata di Milinkovic-Savic.

Il gol subito è una piccola macchia, ma bravi loro ad approfittare della momentanea superiorità numerica e dal buco in mezzo al campo non coperto bene dai nostri.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (2 Novembre 2015)

Che partita, si è vista l'intensità, la cattiveria e la sicurezza nei vari reparti. E' cambiato il carattere, la mentalità, e di conseguenza il risultato. Speriamo si possa continuare su questa via!


----------



## Dany20 (2 Novembre 2015)

Partita perfetta. Nulla da dire. Giocassimo sempre cosi.


----------



## JesusHeKnows (2 Novembre 2015)

Gran bel Milan, magari ora ci iniziamo a divertire dai


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Novembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Finalmente una prestazione da squadra, la prima quest'anno. Giusta compattezza tra i reparti, distanze, coesione nell'andar a recuperare la palla e subito l'idea di giocarla per il compagno. Bene.
> 
> Non voglio nemmeno entrare nel merito dei singoli, non questa sera per i motivi sopra citati. Un sette pieno alla squadra.





Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Non entro nel merito dei singoli (c'è chi ha giocato meno bene degli altri), perché per la prima volta in stagione, aldilà del risultato, ho visto una prestazione corale, una partita importante vinta da squadra.
> Ora non bisogna vanificare il buon momento e battere l'Atalanta, per poi andare allo Juventus Stadium a giocarsela.
> Con questo spirito l'Europa è fattibilissima, con l'atteggiamento delle prime giornate di campionato una chimera.
> Menzione solo per Bertolacci, che, tanto criticato (anche dal sottoscritto), sta migliorando di partita in partita: peccato per l'infortunio.


.


----------



## J&B (2 Novembre 2015)

Speriamo stiamo sulla strada buona


----------



## Ringhio29 (2 Novembre 2015)

Finalmente un'ottima gara! Due nomi su tutti secondo me:Bonaventura,corre tutta la partita, sforna assist e fa impazzire la difesa della Lazio (anche l'elastico!)e Bacca,grande attaccante,imprescindibile in questo momento!


----------

